# Need help to identify this machining part! URGENTLY!



## siang yeong hau (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi!

I need some help to identify this particular part!

I'm currently doing a project and need to produce this part but i need more info on it.

All i know it's a oil and gas part but i am not sure which particular part it is.

Please!! I need help urgently!!


----------

